# I read the rules



## Tweaker01 (Feb 18, 2005)

OK, i got a question. I came on to this site for the first time yesterday and i read the rules before ever posting n e thing. If you read your own rules you will see no rule opposing putting up a website. I posted up a link for www.ghostorb.com. this is an online table top style role playing opportunity that all gamers have been waiting for years to see come around, and by deleting my post you are raping all of your clients out of one of the most important peices of info to any gamer on here. Im not trying to come off like a jackass but i just dont understand y you deleted the post. And once again i tell everyone. GO HERE WWW.GHOSTORB.COM !!!!!!!!!
peace out.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 18, 2005)

Well, advertisements are frowned upon, I think.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 18, 2005)

As Piratecat already told you, please don't spam. Also, mind your manners. This is not a place for profanity. (e.g., "raping all of your clients") Thanks.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 18, 2005)

Off we go to the Meta forum. That's where posts about the boards themselves go.

Tweaker, we didn't delete your post but we did close it. That's because unpaid advertisements phrased as spam aren't something we permit, especially from brand new members. If you want to plug your website (and it does look interesting), you have a couple of options:

- Participate in threads here and become a member of the community, linking to the site in your sig.

- Start a thread in the software forum discussing it (not just plugging it.)

- Write a press release and put it in the Publisher's Forum.

Please feel free to respond here, or to drop me an email, if you have any more questions.  Either way, you may want to dial down the hyperbole in your above post.


----------



## FoolishFrost (Feb 20, 2005)

You know...

I lost all interest in GOING THERE as soon as I saw your post just now.  I mean, really, what am supposed to think with the way that was written?

When attempting to gain members to your own boards, you might want to try the following steps:

A. Contact the board admin and find out if he minds a bit of head-hunting.  More than likely, they don't since they head-hunted when their board first started.  If he is not agreeable, then find another board and try again.
B. Find out what sections of the board have people you want to communicate with.  A board on art would do well contacting those who frequent the art forums.
C. Write a polite request that you are looking for members, and what benifits you offer to members.  Do not write it as an advertisment, as people tune those out faster than a 60s sitcom.
D. Thank everyone, and don't expect to many to convert, since people like the familiar, and you will not be numbered among them to begin with.

Other ways to have people visit your boards include: contests, open discussions with special guests, and even outright bribery (though the last does not work for very long or very well.)

I wish you luck on you website,


----------



## BSF (Feb 20, 2005)

Let me get this straight.  You are so sure that your site is something I "have been waiting for years to see come around" that you are willing to postt without telling me anything about it other than I should just go there.  As well, when your thread is closed, you whine about it being deleted and accuse the moderators/Admins of "raping all of your clients out of one of the most important peices of info to any gamer on here."  

Stop and think about this for a moment.  You have already admitted that you know nothing about EN World.  You are also claiming you know more about what I want, than other folks on here who have seen me post a couple of time over the past year and a half or so.  Yet you can't put together something that would be a press release or will inform any potential customers of what you are trying to push.  

Why should I believe you?  What have you done to show me that you are at all a serious contender for my interest?

Let's take a comparison here.  I will pick on  Mr. Bowden above.  Why?  Because he posted in the thread.

He has been around for a little while.  He has participated in threads and attracted a bit of my interest.  He has posted in the publishers thread about his products.  I can look at his .sig and get information.  Sadly, I don't need all of his products.  I don't run a D20 Modern game.  

On the other hand, through his posts and announcements I have seen two products that I have some interest in.  The Valley of Frozen Tears and Dryden are both interesting products.  I have suggested Paladins & Priests, as well as Rangers & Druids to other people.  I don't know if they bought them or not, but I have made suggestions.  

I see one person who is serious about his product and is able to advertise it effectively.  I see another person that pops up out of nowhere, screams about "the next best thing" and then doesn't even hang around to see what the community is like.  

Huh.  I wonder which person I take more seriously?  

Do yourself a favor.  Sit down and think about what you want to say.  Put it together as a press release and submit it.  Then come back here and join in the conversations about what EN Worlders want.  Along the way, you will find ample opportunity to discuss your site and you might even find people on here with similar interests.  Heck, you too might feel part of the sense of community that is here and you might have fun.  You might even pick up some customers along the way.


----------



## TragicShaman (Feb 20, 2005)

*A Clarification and Apology*

Hello to all you EnWorlders...

I unlike this Tweaker fellow have a deep interest the website in question and first even though I do not know this person I apologise for the spam that he laid down. Secondly I would like it understood that this person is in NOWAY affialiated with the website he was posting about, nor are we spamming boards for advertising. We have taken out ads in magazines such as dungeon and have a very well thought out advertsing campaign to deal with getting the word out, which does not include spamming boards such as EnWorld...
We have yet to start our advertising campaign on the web however when we do we will be contacting a certain amount of webmasters and site admins with press releases as well as trying to arranging some advertising exchanges and the such. Again please understand that this person has NO Affiliation with the website in question and it is not our way of doing business to randomly spam other peoples boards.
Anyways again I apologise and hope that this does not cause any further strife.

Thank you,
Tragic


----------



## Darkness (Feb 20, 2005)

TragicShaman said:
			
		

> even though I do not know this person



 You'd probably have an easy time finding him, though, as he apparently posts from the same IP address as you.


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 20, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> You'd probably have an easy time finding him, though, as he apparently posts from the same IP address as you.




confirming what many of us had suspected..


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 20, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> You'd probably have an easy time finding him, though, as he apparently posts from the same IP address as you.




Cruel, saddistic.  Damn, I've gotta get a devil smilie.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 20, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> You'd probably have an easy time finding him, though, as he apparently posts from the same IP address as you.




Gee, I never would have thunk that...


----------



## DaveStebbins (Feb 20, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> You'd probably have an easy time finding him, though, as he apparently posts from the same IP address as you.



Yeah, TragicShamen's join date and single post already had me suspicious, this just made me laugh out loud. This just makes my whole day. Whoever you are, Tweaker01/TragicShamen, it's the best laugh I've had all day.


----------



## TragicShaman (Feb 21, 2005)

Well thank you,

   First off if you are accusing me of being one and the same then your way off. However for the record I am on a computer network with 4 other computers going. I did not have any idea that my roommate was the one that made the original posts, all I was trying to do was come on here and clarify that the person who had made those spam posts was in noway affiliated with the website he/she was trying to promote.
   I would also like to point out that nowhere in my post did I even mention the websites name. I came on here with good intentions and honestly not knowing it was my roommate, however it would seem that my efforts were wasted which is a shame for me because I am now lumped into this with him/her, which was not my desire.
   As for the single post that I made, umm... I am sorry it was made after I had gotten off work, I was tired and just wanted to clarify and try to correct the situation. I did intend on sticking around enworld and did happen to read some of the posts and was intending on contributing to this website.
   Again I apologise for whatever disturbance my post may have caused as it was not my intention.
    I would love to become involved with EnWorld but it already seems that any welcome I may have recieved has been more than tarnished by the childish acts of my roommate. If you are on a network, or know about networks then you may realize that this sort of thing is possible. I am not sure which roommate is responsible however now that I know it came off of our network I can find out which box was online at the time of the post and deal with it.
   If any of your admins would like to further discuss this my email is fire_n_earth@hotmail.com and I would welcome any thoughts on clarifying this situation so that maybe I can come back to EnWorld and contribute.

   I would also like to include that I have been running and playing Various RPG's since 1980, I have a deep love of RPGs and of gaming in general. I am no young pup (36yrs old this may) and believe that if anything a simple comparison of the writing style of his/her posts and that of mine may indeed be enough to seperate us.

Anyway thank you for your time,
Tragic (Please do not associate me with my roommate!)


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm going to put this to bed until the mods get a chance to take a look and decide what they want to do. This is really starting to look like a slam the n00b thread and we don't do those here.

Tragic, you're welcome to go get involved in threads elsewhere on the boards. In the greater scheme of things this thread will be forgotten after a month or so, if it's remembered even that long. Also the quicker you move on to other things - the quicker folks tend to forget.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 21, 2005)

Tragic,

My apologies. It's an unfortunate misunderstanding, and while it's an understandable mistake I'm not happy that you're getting tarred with the same brush that should just apply to your flatmate. Thank you for being polite and reasonable; some people in your place would have lost their temper, and i'm glad this didn't happen.

Your site really does look like an interesting website, and we'd love it if you hung out here and got involved. I have no doubt that some of our members would make good customers for you. We just thank you for respecting our guidelines regarding promotion while you're here.


----------



## TragicShaman (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks Piratecat,

   I have already begun to get involved and before I lay this topic to rest, I do not own the website in question it belongs to a very dear friend of mine, which is why I stepped in to try to stop what was happening. I do have a deep interest in said website, but alas it is not mine.

   Again thank you and as for not losing my temper? not my style, I am more interested in making friends than burning bridges.

See ya on the forums,
Tragic (not my roommate)


----------



## Darkness (Feb 21, 2005)

TragicShaman said:
			
		

> if you are accusing me of being one and the same



 Can't speak for anyone else, but as you can see if you read my post, I'm not accusing you. To reiterate, what I'm saying is that he seems to be near you, meaning it's probably not a random person on the internet but rather someone who likely knows you personally.

Since you said you don't know his identity, I was hoping this information would help you figure him out.


----------

